# keep it short and sweet



## rozika

Hello Everyone.I'm having a really hard time on how to say this in Spanish.Can someone help  me please.Thank you so much.

"Anyway I will keep it short and sweet cause we have allot of catching up to do"


----------



## jacinta

Es importante que hagas el intento de traducir primero.  Te ayudaremos a corregirlo después.

You need to try translating it first.  We will help you to correct it.


----------



## rozika

TODOS MODOS LA HARE BREVE Y CORTA PORQUE TENEMOS.and then I'm stuck


----------



## genine

Hola,
Yo también busco la traducción a esto. Aquí les dejo mis aportaciones. A ver si alguien me echa una mano:
Lo mantendré _breve y bueno/corto y bueno/corto pero bueno/corto y simple/breve y simple_
Gracias,
genine


----------



## aztlaniano

What do you mean by "catching up"? A backlog of work? Recent personal histories?


----------



## Pablo Peligroso

rozika said:


> "Anyway I will keep it short and sweet cause we have allot of catching up to do"


Anyway I will keep it short and sweet *be*cause we have *a lot* of catching up to do.

Allot is not a word.

*Cause* or *because* can be written as* 'cause* with an apostrophe to indicate the missing letters.  Otherwise cause means something different (like the cause of an illness.)


----------



## genine

aztlaniano said:


> What to you mean by "catching up". A backlog of work? Recient personal histories?


Me imagino que lo que quiere decir es que tienen mucho para platicar así que solo le dará los datos…”catching-up” como decirle qué ha hecho con su vida desde la última vez que hablaron…si fuera que ese era el contexto, ¿Cómo se diría “short and sweet”? ¿Breve y simple?


----------



## Pablo Peligroso

genine said:


> Me imagino que lo que quiere decir es que tienen mucho para platicar así que solo le dará los datos…”catching-up” como decirle qué ha hecho con su vida desde la última vez que hablaron…


Suena bien.



> si fuera que ese era el contexto, ¿Cómo se diría “short and sweet”? ¿Breve y simple?


¿Por qué no breve y *dulce*?  ¿Tal vez dulce no puede estar a usar como eso? *Simple* funciona bien.


----------



## JUNIO

Hay una expresión que es: "breve y conciso". No sé si encajará en este caso...


----------



## grindios

Catching up = tenemos mucho que hablar...??


----------



## Alice_2.0

Creo que *genine*, *JUNIO *y *grindios* han dado con la tecla... yo lo traduciría como: "Bueno, seré breve (y conciso/a), porque tenemos mucho de qué hablar/tenemos que ponernos al día/tenemos mucho que contarnos".


----------



## chileno

Para mí sería "corto y ameno".


----------



## Alice_2.0

chileno said:


> Para mí sería "corto y ameno".



El problema aquí sería que uno no suele decir "seré corto y ameno", sino "lo haré (mi relato) corto y ameno".


----------



## aztlaniano

Lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno.



genine said:


> Me imagino que lo que quiere decir es que tienen mucho para platicar así que solo le dará los datos…”catching-up” como decirle qué ha hecho con su vida desde la última vez que hablaron…si fuera que ese era el contexto, ¿Cómo se diría “short and sweet”? ¿Breve y simple?


Posiblemente, pero también la entrada #1 podría significar, por ejemplo, "ahora te tengo que dejar porque aquí tenemos mucho trabajo atrasado. Sin el contexto no se puede saber.


----------



## chileno

Alice_2.0 said:


> El problema aquí sería que uno no suele decir "seré corto y ameno", sino "lo haré (mi relato) corto y ameno".



¿Quién dijo algo al respecto?


----------



## aztlaniano

Alice_2.0 said:


> ... yo lo traduciría como: "Bueno, seré breve (y conciso/a), porque tenemos mucho de qué hablar/tenemos que ponernos al día/tenemos mucho que contarnos".


Es común poner esa frase al _final_ de una carta o correo, para disculparse de la brevedad del mismo, y sospecho que es el caso en la entrada #1.
Es como decir "bueno, te dejo por ahora ya que estamos ajetreados" o "no me voy a extender más porque tenemos mucho trabajo pendiente".
No hay que fijarse en el "sweet", no es literal.


----------



## Alice_2.0

chileno said:


> ¿Quién dijo algo al respecto?



Bueno, como la última en sugerir fui yo ("seré breve y conciso..."), y luego escribiste lo de "corto y ameno", entendí que seguías la línea de lo que yo había sugerido, y que, conservando el "seré", cambiarías el "breve y conciso" por "corto y ameno". 

Mis disculpas si te entendí mal.


----------



## Alice_2.0

aztlaniano said:


> Es común poner esa frase al _final_ de una carta o correo, para disculparse de la brevedad del mismo, y sospecho que es el caso en la entrada #1.
> Es como decir "bueno, te dejo por ahora ya que estamos ajetreados" o "no me voy a extender más porque tenemos mucho trabajo pendiente".
> No hay que fijarse en el "sweet", no es literal.



Bueno, la frase que yo sugerí más bien se pondría _al principio_ de una carta o correo (de ahí el "seré", es introductorio a lo que viene después).

Los otros dos ejemplos que das sí se pondrían al final, porque indican despedida después de habérselo contado todo.


----------



## Translostlation

For "short and sweet" how about _así como la vida del puerco: corta y gorda_


----------



## EddieZumac

¿Qué tal "corto y sencillo?


----------



## chileno

Alice_2.0 said:


> Bueno, como la última en sugerir fui yo ("seré breve y conciso..."), y luego escribiste lo de "corto y ameno", entendí que seguías la línea de lo que yo había sugerido, y que, conservando el "seré", cambiarías el "breve y conciso" por "corto y ameno".
> 
> Mis disculpas si te entendí mal.



Ya veo... no hay necesidad de disculpas.  

Ya te entendí también.


----------



## 5-ht

Alice_2.0 said:


> Creo que *genine*, *JUNIO *y *grindios* han dado con la tecla... yo lo traduciría como: "Bueno, seré breve (y conciso/a), porque tenemos mucho de qué hablar/tenemos que ponernos al día/tenemos mucho que contarnos".


También en italiano se dice 'breve y conciso' si cambiamos la conjunción 'y'.
Creo que lo 'conciso' pueda ser 'ameno' o 'dulce', pero no es obligatorio.


----------



## chileno

Para mí breve y conciso son sinónimos.


----------



## Alice_2.0

5-ht said:


> Creo que lo 'conciso' pueda ser 'ameno' o 'dulce', pero no es obligatorio.



*Aztlaniano *comentó que el "sweet" no es literal...

De todas formas, creo que estamos dando palos de ciego... hasta que el OP no nos proporcione algo de contexto, será complicado dar una respuesta precisa.


----------



## Alice_2.0

chileno said:


> Para mí breve y conciso son sinónimos.



Es que más o menos lo son, pero es algo así como una frase/expresión hecha.


----------



## aztlaniano

Alice_2.0 said:


> hasta que el OP no nos proporcione algo de contexto, será complicado dar una respuesta precisa.


El OP es de 2006.
Como imperativo, "Keep it short and sweet!" = Sé breve ... (etc)
Como observation general, "It's best if it's short and sweet" = Lo bueno, si breve, dos veces breve"
El OP, sospecho, es otro uso; termina una nota o carta reconociendo que ha sido breve,


----------



## Alice_2.0

aztlaniano said:


> El OP es de 2006.
> Como imperativo, "Keep it short and sweet!" = Sé breve ... (etc)
> Como observation general, "It's best if it's short and sweet" = Lo bueno, si breve, dos veces breve"
> El OP, sospecho, es otro uso; termina una nota o carta reconociendo que ha sido breve,



Ups, cierto, no había visto que el OP era de 2006... de todas formas, quien lo revivió fue *genine*​, y dio a entender que el contexto sería ponerse al día con lo que habían estado haciendo con su vida. Así que sigo optando por lo que sugerí inicialmente, o algo parecido.


----------



## 5-ht

chileno said:


> Para mí breve y conciso son sinónimos.


En parte es verdad, pero 'conciso' se refiere más a 'claridad' che a 'brevedad'-
"Seré breve y claro", ¿se ve bien así?


----------



## Hayabuso

breve y al grano (o conciso)


----------



## Alice_2.0

Hayabuso said:


> breve y al grano (o conciso)



Muy interesante, mezclando una y otra podría ser "seré breve e iré al grano".


----------



## chileno

Alice_2.0 said:


> Muy interesante, mezclando una y otra podría ser "seré breve e iré al grano".



Es que, por lo menos para mí, es lo mismo.

Es como decir "seré breve y resumido", una redundancia demás...


----------



## Hayabuso

Discrepo. Uno puede ser breve, pero no conciso (ya que la concisión es expresar un concepto con exactitud). Puedes ser breve y equivocarte o ser incompleto (no conciso). Y puedes ser breve y conciso...   Este ejemplo se podría asociar con la diferencia entre eficaz y eficiente.

No hay que confundir la brevedad con la concreción....

PD: Es como "pequeñita pero juguetona". No ha de ser conceptos inherentes... "puede ser pequeñita y tediosa..."


----------



## chileno

Hayabuso said:


> Discrepo. Uno puede ser breve, pero no conciso (ya que la concisión es expresar un concepto con exactitud). Puedes ser breve y equivocarte o ser incompleto (no conciso). Y puedes ser breve y conciso...   Este ejemplo se podría asociar con la diferencia entre eficaz y eficiente.
> 
> No hay que confundir la brevedad con la concreción....
> 
> PD: Es como "pequeñita pero juguetona". No ha de ser conceptos inherentes... "puede ser pequeñita y tediosa..."



Entiendo perfectamente, pero el RAE nos trae lo siguiente:

*concisión**.*
 (Del lat. _concisĭo, -ōnis_).*

1.* f. Brevedad y economía de medios en el modo de expresar un concepto con exactitud.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Tal cual como siempre lo he sabido.


----------



## Alice_2.0

chileno said:


> Entiendo perfectamente, pero el RAE nos trae lo siguiente:
> 
> *concisión**.*
> (Del lat. _concisĭo, -ōnis_).*
> 
> 1.* f. Brevedad y economía de medios en el modo de expresar un concepto con exactitud.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Tal cual como siempre lo he sabido.



Ahí está la clave precisamente, en la parte de la definición que habla de "exactitud", que es lo que explicaba *Hayabuso*.
Si vemos la definición de "brevedad", comprobamos que sólo hablan de "extensión":


*brevedad**.*
(Del lat. _brevĭtas, -ātis_).
*1.* f. Corta extensión o duración de una cosa, acción o suceso.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## 5-ht

5-ht said:


> En parte es verdad, pero 'conciso' se refiere más a 'claridad' che a 'brevedad'-
> "Seré breve y claro", ¿se ve bien así?


Creí que 'claro' y 'exacto' eran sinónimos, pero parece que no es así.


----------



## Alice_2.0

5-ht said:


> Creí que 'claro' y 'exacto' eran sinónimos, pero parece que no es así.



No son sinónimos, pero en todo caso, en parte estabas en lo cierto al afirmar que "conciso" se acerca a "claridad" (en cuanto a "exactitud", ver definición de la RAE en mi anterior post).


----------



## 5-ht

Alice_2.0 said:


> No son sinónimos, pero en todo caso, en parte estabas en lo cierto al afirmar que "conciso" se acerca a "claridad" (en cuanto a "exactitud", ver definición de la RAE en mi anterior post).



Por cierto que en este foro se "split hairs over everything"
Muy provechoso. 
Gracias y buen domingo.


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que esto se puede decir de muchas maneras (y ninguna literal). Con una amistad, en lenguaje coloquial, si eres tú quien empieza a contar algo, podrías decir:

_No me voy a enrollar, que tenemos muchas cosas de las que hablar._


----------



## Alice_2.0

Ynez said:


> Yo creo que esto se puede decir de muchas maneras (y ninguna literal). Con una amistad, en lenguaje coloquial, si eres tú quien empieza a contar algo, podrías decir:
> 
> _No me voy a enrollar, que tenemos muchas cosas de las que hablar._



Muy bueno, totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## azry

Yo elegiría: "Ser breve e ir al grano".


----------



## Alice_2.0

azry said:


> Yo elegiría: "Ser breve e ir al grano".



También me parece muy buena.


----------



## mokane

Ya que tenemos mucho que discutir, vamos sólo a resumir para poder ponernos al día.  
Short and sweet is, as has been pointed out by the distinguished Aztlaniano, not literal. 
This sounds like something a teacher might say at the beginning of a make-up class. 
For me, one of the most difficult things to do while interpreting is translating these idiomatic expressions that pepper both languages. The pot calling the kettle black, un burro llamando al otro orejón, media naranja and significant other. If you think about the meaning of the individual words you will be lost.


----------



## chileno

Do you think "corto and entretenido" is the literal translation of "short and sweet"?


----------



## 5-ht

chileno said:


> Do you think "corto and entretenido" is the literal translation of "short and sweet"?


Mokane dijo que era imposible traducir literalmente, cosa que no es una novedad para mi, un 'dicho' o idiom o set phrase.
Corto and entretenido puede ser un cuento o un film; short and sweet podría ser un café 'ristretto'. 

Creo que cómo lo diga diga, el interlocutor entenderá


----------



## chileno

5-ht said:


> Mokane dijo que era imposible traducir literalmente, cosa que no es una novedad para mi, un 'dicho' o idiom o set phrase.
> Corto and entretenido puede ser un cuento o un film; short and sweet podría ser un café 'ristretto'.
> 
> *Creo que cómo lo diga diga, el interlocutor entenderá*



En eso tienes razón. Bueno también en lo de cuento. Pero necesitas saber que nosotros decimos "cuéntame" queriendo decir "dímelo"




"Corto y dulce" sería la traducción literal y realmente no se entendería para nada. Por lo menos en Chile.


----------



## Alice_2.0

chileno said:


> En eso tienes razón. Bueno también en lo de cuento. Pero necesitas saber que nosotros decimos "cuéntame" queriendo decir "dímelo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Corto y dulce" sería la traducción literal y realmente no se entendería para nada. Por lo menos en Chile.



Supongo que con "cómo lo diga diga" quería decir "da igual/no importa cómo lo diga"... 

En España, "corto y dulce" tampoco se entendería.


----------



## chileno

Alice_2.0 said:


> Supongo que con "cómo lo diga diga" quería decir "da igual/no importa cómo lo diga"...
> 
> En España, "corto y dulce" tampoco se entendería.



Correcto en ambos casos. Bueno, eso es lo que entiendo, por mi lado.


----------



## chileno

Para pensar en lo que ya se ha dicho...


Lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno» (Baltasar Gracian)


----------



## splurge

"Iré al grano porque tenemos mucho que contarnos para ponernos al día"

"Keep it short and sweet" equivale a "get to the point" or "be concise" (aunque esta última tengo entendido que se usa menos)


----------



## Marabunta

JUNIO said:


> Hay una expresión que es: "breve y conciso". No sé si encajará en este caso...


----------



## nanel

grindios said:


> Catching up = tenemos mucho que hablar...??


 Generalmente catching up=ponerse al día, pero en este caso es "we have a lot of catching up to do", which would be translated as "tenemos mucho de qué hablar". We don't say "tenemos mucho de lo que ponernos al día" 

En cuanto a la traducción, me parece que nos estamos complicando la existencia intentando que la traducción al español conste también de dos palabras. Para mí lo más natural sería decir: "tenemos mucho de qué hablar, así que seré breve".


----------

